# clothing banks



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys! Just wondering where you can give your used clothes away to?

I have uncovered a mass of my clothes id like to give away but dont know where i can donate them to in Dubai?!

If anyone has any suggestions let me know! thanks! :juggle:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Try Red Crescent I would think they take clothes. There are also donation boxes in many parking lots (at least there are in JBR) where I have dropped stuff. I question how much of the proceeds are really going to charity, though.

Another thing you may consider is just ask the security guys or maintenance guys if they could take them (assuming there are some men's clothes). They may be able to either use them or sell them, and considering what they probably earn are a worthy cause


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you.! well they are all my clothes and some books so best putting them in the banks but if i ever have mens clothes ill give them to the security gaurds for definite.!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Greens has number of such boxes. I have also seen them in MOE and Lulu Al Barsha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

yes the greens is across the road from me! so im to take it these boxes do actually exist then!!!:clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are quite a few charity 'boxes' across town and once you start looking you'll notice them. Many are outside supermarkets.

If you have books to give away Feline Friends would love them. They hold booksales at least twice a month and you can either drop them off to a volunteer or at the sales (first Friday of every month at Festival City or 2nd Friday of every month at Times Square Mall).

When it comes to charity, every little does help.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I have all of my stuff to my home help. She distributes either for herself or others - sometimes she can sell and I'm very happy about this - we all win! Xx


----------



## punk555 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jennycol said:


> yes the greens is across the road from me! so im to take it these boxes do actually exist then!!!:clap2:


There is one outside al shahiba towers, tecom now..u can use that also!!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

So to take this thread one step further, what about donating a large kitchen appliance? I have a fridge which it seems I may not be able to sell before I need to have everything out of my apartment (I moved to an Emaar building with fridge).

I refuse to sell it to someone offering an outrageously low price who obviously is just going to resell it, I would rather take the complete hit and see it go to someplace it can do some good.

Any thoughts?


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

And here's another one: I have a bunch of pillows, towels, and blankets I'd like to give away. Can I put them in those clothing donation bins? Are the donations in those bins distributed locally? I'd love to see the stuff (perfectly fine- no stains, no rips, good thread counts, etc) go to a couple of the guys living in a local labor camp but I have no idea how to get it there.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> So to take this thread one step further, what about donating a large kitchen appliance? I have a fridge which it seems I may not be able to sell before I need to have everything out of my apartment (I moved to an Emaar building with fridge).
> 
> I refuse to sell it to someone offering an outrageously low price who obviously is just going to resell it, I would rather take the complete hit and see it go to someplace it can do some good.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Take My Junk


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

justlooking said:


> And here's another one: I have a bunch of pillows, towels, and blankets I'd like to give away. Can I put them in those clothing donation bins? Are the donations in those bins distributed locally? I'd love to see the stuff (perfectly fine- no stains, no rips, good thread counts, etc) go to a couple of the guys living in a local labor camp but I have no idea how to get it there.


From what I remember, you can give away blankets etc as well.
No idea of how and where it is distributed from these boxes


----------

